# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Mogelijke samenhang kwalen

## corryvb

Dag Leontien,

Ik heb meerdere kwaaltjes en wil weten of er verband tussen bestaat.Het gaat om gewrichtsklachten (al jaren) ,frozen shoulder, trigger thumbs, slijmbeursontstekingen en nu sinds kort ook de ziekte van Dupuytren. Als er een verband bestaat kan ik misschien zoeken naar een oplossing/ medicijn. 
Groet, Corry.

----------

